# At Phuket Beach Club



## turkel (Nov 27, 2017)

We arrived after dark on Sunday so our first glimpse of the resort came early Monday. Since we had never been here prior our only request was to be on a high floor. There are 4 levels and we where placed on the 4 th floor room 1143. The property is quite sprawling and the pathways uneven. I would think guests needing a flat even hazard free surface would have difficulty here.

We have a pond and jungle view. Which really is quite lovely and gives a feeling of privacy. Our villa is located closest to the quiet adult pool. After visiting the opposite side pool which seemed to be "nicer" and more private based on its design we have decided the pool closest to our villa is our preferred location.

This large property has 3 pools with the middle pool being part of the JW Marriott resort. It seems the JW is interconnected with the timeshare in a way we have not experienced before. Since arriving on Sunday we have received 2 notices. The first the pool closest to us will be closed all day from 6 am until 7 pm for a private party on Tuesday and the second was the Beach closest to us will be closed on Wednesday evening for a private party and fireworks display. 

Contrary to others recommendations we did rent a car. We spent much of the day driving along the coast sightseeing and planning where we may want to return. We do not regret our decision to rent a car. I will say though that I personally wouldn't drive. My husband has a unique skill set for this and feels perfectly comfortable behind the wheel. I have only gasped once and a few reminders from my husband which side of the car is my side has helped.  Although most maps only show the major highways and not the "streets" we never felt lost and found some hidden gems.  Patong Beach is not one of these hidden gems. Overcrowded with 20 something's, a place we were happy just to drive through. 

Not sure what's on the agenda today.  Hubby says he wants a day of rest, with the pool closest to us closed I am not sure where we'll end up.


----------



## catharsis (Nov 27, 2017)

Make sure to visit or order food in from 'Kin Dee' - a local restaurant up a side road basically across the main highway.  Have the 'fish special' it is really amazing if you like Thai food.

Cocktails at the 'out of the blue bar' at sunset used to be 2 for 1 happy hour - not sure if that still true?

If this is your first visit to Phuket we did think the 'john gray sea canoe' trip or if you are feeling adventurous a self-organised tour to Koh Yao Noi were not to be missed highlights - the vies of Phang Nga (spelling?) bay are amazing and I would really recommend getting into that area on a boat somehow during your visit.

I have always enjoyed PBC - I'd be interested to hear your experiences as we have not been in a few years.

Dinner at 'Mom Tri's' although a long drive is well worth the trip...expect to pay normal european/US City restaurant prices however.


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 27, 2017)

We ate at Kin Dee and enjoyed it.  Check out our review of the resort in the Marketplace for the things we did.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Conan (Nov 27, 2017)

We'll be at Phuket Beach Club in January as first-timers so please do share.

Another question for knowledgeable folks here: If we were to fly or ferry to a nearby island or coast for a night or two mid-week getaway, where would you recommend? 
Hoping to find a clean and pretty beach with nice scenery and some informal restaurant choices within walking distance.

After the Phuket week we have 5 nights in Chiang Mai and 3 nights in Bangkok.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 28, 2017)

KinDee is due to reopen this Friday 1st November, although best to check first if you plan to go there.
They are moving to new premises next door to their old premises.
I believe they were still offering a delivery service whilst their move was taking place.

The closure of one of the pools for a private event has happened in the past.
It is not normal, but this is peak Indian Wedding season in Phuket and there are events taking place around the resorts over the coming weeks.
We are right above that pool now, like you Turkel, and the music is very loud.
Having learnt only last night that this event was happening, we choose to go out for the day and were pleased to have done so.
The JW Marriott will know about such events well in advance, so they should give guests more notice of the impact on their stay.


----------



## turkel (Nov 29, 2017)

We were out all day yesterday during the pool closure as well. 

  Today we did a presentation with the hopes of purchasing an encore package. The goal was to enroll our 1 eligible week for "free". We actually didn't end up purchasing the encore package since the only resort available for the 3 or 4 nights was Phuket, which we won't be able to use. 
The encore package was $1299 for 3 nights at Phuket plus 90k MRP or $1599 for 4 nights and $120k MRP. 

We already have plans for Frenchman's Cove and Aruba Surf Club in 2018 so we might try again at Frenchman's Cove in the hopes we would be able to use the nights for a US location. The presentation was low key and we were out after less than 60 minutes. We will be enjoying John Gray's Sea Canoe trip on Marriott for our time!

After the presentation it was raining out so we decided to take another drive around the island. Drove through Old Phuket Town had lunch with a great beach side view in Cape Panwa and then on to a spectacular view at the Big Buddha. Wish we could have seen that view on a clear day. We headed back via the scenic beach route of Kata, Karon, and Patong. We stopped for a stretch some shopping and a 25 baht ice cream cone at McDonalds of all places. The drive home in the dark and heavier rain was interesting. We zigged when we should have zagged but since all roads eventually lead to the main highways we made it back with only a small detour.

We made it back just in time for the fireworks. Which went on despite the rain.

As a side note we ate at Bill Bentley's up the road from the Marriott yesterday. It's an Irish Pub. Bad idea. We should have left when the sweet waitress said you can't have the burger medium rare only well done it's a *frozen* patty. Problem was we were so hungry by then we just wanted to eat. Neither of us could stomach more than a few bites. We won't be returning there.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 29, 2017)

turkel said:


> We were out all day yesterday during the pool closure as well.
> 
> Today we did a presentation with the hopes of purchasing an encore package. The goal was to enroll our 1 eligible week for "free". We actually didn't end up purchasing the encore package since the only resort available for the 3 or 4 nights was Phuket, which we won't be able to use.
> The encore package was $1299 for 3 nights at Phuket plus 90k MRP or $1599 for 4 nights and $120k MRP.
> ...


You have certainly been out and about to see much of the island.
It is a real shame about the weather after it was so good earlier in November.
We tend to eat really good value Thai food at the local shacks like JJs, but for a change we will either indulge in the resort restaurants or have something like a burger as we did tonight down the road at the Sand Box at the Renaissance. They have a good choice, but the pulled pork burger with potato wedges is excellent there.


----------



## catharsis (Nov 29, 2017)

turkel said:


> We were out all day yesterday during the pool closure as well.
> 
> Today we did a presentation with the hopes of purchasing an encore package. The goal was to enroll our 1 eligible week for "free". We actually didn't end up purchasing the encore package since the only resort available for the 3 or 4 nights was Phuket, which we won't be able to use.
> The encore package was $1299 for 3 nights at Phuket plus 90k MRP or $1599 for 4 nights and $120k MRP.
> ...


Purely in patriotic defense of Irish Bars I don't think Bill Bentley's would ever describe themselves as an Irish Bar and I would have thought it was very much a 'British Pub' ... Apart from that your description of it would match our experiences. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## turkel (Nov 29, 2017)

Oops my mistake. My assumption was it was Irish. However, I am happy to be wrong on that account.

I am not sure if it is all of Phuket Beach Club or our location but the WiFi here is an exercise in frustration. We are constantly having to reconnect every few minutes.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 29, 2017)

turkel said:


> Oops my mistake. My assumption was it was Irish. However, I am happy to be wrong on that account.
> 
> I am not sure if it is all of Phuket Beach Club or our location but the WiFi here is an exercise in frustration. We are constantly having to reconnect every few minutes.


You are right, the wifi keeps cutting in and out, it is very frustrating.
The speed is very good, around 20 Mbps for both download and upload from the last test I ran, but the service keeps cutting in and out.
They are going through an internet upgrade process right now, with extra routers etc in each villa and say that this should be completed by the weekend when hopefully there will no longer be dropouts.


----------



## turkel (Nov 30, 2017)

We did the John Gray Sea Canoe excursion today. They go rain or shine. It was overcast much of the day with sporadic rain but I highly recommend this excursion as catharsis did earlier in this thread. Even with less than ideal weather it was spectacular!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 2, 2018)

I am gradually working on plans for a trip my wife and I will take to SE Asia in late 2018.  It's an ambitious 3 1/2 week trip - Bangkok (5 nights), Chiang Mai (5 nights), Siem Reap (3 nights), Phuket, and finally Singapore (5 or 6 nights).  We've got a 1 week exchange to Phuket Beach Club.  (I traded our 1BR Master DSV2 white week for a December Phuket week.)  I'm an inveterate planner, so I'm starting to figure out what we'll do with our time.  (I find it funny that when we get somewhere, my wife usually looks at me and asks "OK, what are we going to do?"  So I've learned to plan lots to do in advance of our trips.)

So I'm looking for some advice on how to plan our time in Phuket.  On TUG, I've found references to Simba Sea Trips to Phang Nga Bay.  This thread mentions John Gray Sea Canoe - is that also a Phang Nga Bay excursion?  I also see references to Nayang Beach - is that within reasonable walking distance from Phuket Beach Club, or did you get back and forth some other way?  The map I have makes it look like a pretty long (about 2 1/2 to 3 miles each way) walk.

I'd love to read what others have done with their time in Phuket.  Did you book tours in advance, or did you just wait and arrange things via the concierge after arrival in Phuket?  Would appreciate any advice you're willing to offer.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 2, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> I am gradually working on plans for a trip my wife and I will take to SE Asia in late 2018.  It's an ambitious 3 1/2 week trip - Bangkok (5 nights), Chiang Mai (5 nights), Siem Reap (3 nights), Phuket, and finally Singapore (5 or 6 nights).  We've got a 1 week exchange to Phuket Beach Club.  (I traded our 1BR Master DSV2 white week for a December Phuket week.)  I'm an inveterate planner, so I'm starting to figure out what we'll do with our time.  (I find it funny that when we get somewhere, my wife usually looks at me and asks "OK, what are we going to do?"  So I've learned to plan lots to do in advance of our trips.)
> 
> So I'm looking for some advice on how to plan our time in Phuket.  On TUG, I've found references to Simba Sea Trips to Phang Nga Bay.  This thread mentions John Gray Sea Canoe - is that also a Phang Nga Bay excursion?  I also see references to Nayang Beach - is that within reasonable walking distance from Phuket Beach Club, or did you get back and forth some other way?  The map I have makes it look like a pretty long (about 2 1/2 to 3 miles each way) walk.
> 
> I'd love to read what others have done with their time in Phuket.  Did you book tours in advance, or did you just wait and arrange things via the concierge after arrival in Phuket?  Would appreciate any advice you're willing to offer.



Phuket Beach Club is located in the very North of the island on the long, deserted and beautiful Mai
Khao Beach in the Srinat National Park.
Many go here primarily to escape and relax, only occasionally venturing out and about.
There are now several other luxury hotels nearby, two small but expanding shopping plazas and a number of local food shacks within practical walking / shuttle bus distance.

Everywhere else requires car hire, taxi or organised trip.
Nai Yang beach is probably a good 20+ minutes drive away.
Other resorts, places to visit may well be up to 1 hour or more.

A John Gray Sea Canoes trip in spectacular Phang Nga Bay is a great choice.
Simba Sea Trips (speedboat) go there too, however, they also go to other areas.
We have been on several of their trips now and just a couple of months ago took a very good new trip of theirs Krabi Classics
http://www.simbaseatrips.com
For other suggestions whilst in Phuket, you might want to check out the most popular local blogger
http://www.jamiesphuket.com

We will be back at the resort again, staying through to mid December, so perhaps will see you there.


----------



## catharsis (Mar 3, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> I am gradually working on plans for a trip my wife and I will take to SE Asia in late 2018.  It's an ambitious 3 1/2 week trip - Bangkok (5 nights), Chiang Mai (5 nights), Siem Reap (3 nights), Phuket, and finally Singapore (5 or 6 nights).  We've got a 1 week exchange to Phuket Beach Club.  (I traded our 1BR Master DSV2 white week for a December Phuket week.)  I'm an inveterate planner, so I'm starting to figure out what we'll do with our time.  (I find it funny that when we get somewhere, my wife usually looks at me and asks "OK, what are we going to do?"  So I've learned to plan lots to do in advance of our trips.)
> 
> So I'm looking for some advice on how to plan our time in Phuket.  On TUG, I've found references to Simba Sea Trips to Phang Nga Bay.  This thread mentions John Gray Sea Canoe - is that also a Phang Nga Bay excursion?  I also see references to Nayang Beach - is that within reasonable walking distance from Phuket Beach Club, or did you get back and forth some other way?  The map I have makes it look like a pretty long (about 2 1/2 to 3 miles each way) walk.
> 
> I'd love to read what others have done with their time in Phuket.  Did you book tours in advance, or did you just wait and arrange things via the concierge after arrival in Phuket?  Would appreciate any advice you're willing to offer.


Did a very similar trip a few years ago.  Feel free to private message me for details of a private guide in Siem Reap who I would heartily recommend, the service we received was impeccable *and* great value.  

Consider a tour or other way to get from Bangkok to Chiang Mai/Rai while visiting places on the way (ayuthaya)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Conan (Mar 3, 2018)

We're back now from the Thailand trip I was planning earlier in this thread. We had a wonderful time - - here's the itinerary.

We found business class tickets on Cathay Pacific using American Airline miles, outbound JFK to Phuket and return Bangkok to JFK. Sixteen hours JFK to Hong Kong and 3 1/2 hours Hong Kong to Phuket. The connection in Hong Kong outbound was 65 minutes and we made it barely in time.

The available flight was for Wednesday (arrives Thursday) so we were a day early for checkin at Marriott Phuket Beach Club. We paid 10,000 baht = US$310 to stay the first night in the hotel section of the same property, JW Marriott Phuket.

Rented a car for the eight days in Phuket via Europcar, US$228. Automatic transmission with GPS, and of course they drive on the left. We had no problems driving all over Phuket Island and vicinity, the main challenge being to watch out for motorcycles which are everywhere. Traffic was generally not  a problem, and we found street parking when we needed it in Phuket City. I'm very glad we weren't limited to the Marriott property (although it's lovely).

We returned the car at the airport (discovering after driving in circles for a while that you drop it off curbside to their representative at the international terminal and walk a hundred meters to the domestic terminal if that's what you need), and flew Bangkok Air, Phuket to Chiang Mai, 2 hours.

Relied on taxis and tuk-tuks to get around Chiang Mai. Stayed at Le Méridien Chiang Mai five nights using Starwood points. Very good location 15 minutes walk from the Old City (3 minutes by tuk-tuk) right next to the night market. Lots to see (and eat!) in Chiang Mai. A highlight for us was a half-day Thai cooking class at http://www.asiascenic.com/

Flew Bangkok Air, Chiang Mai to Bangkok, 1 1/2 hours. Prearranged airport taxi https://www.orientalescape.com/ Stayed three nights at the wonderful Peninsula Hotel booked on their website less than US$200/night. Hired a terrific guide recommended by classiclincoln in this thread, saw so much in one day, and at her recommendation the following day took a tour group day trip to Ayuthaya.

Altogether 8 + 5 + 3 = 16 nights in Thailand. If it weren't so far away Thailand would certainly make the list of places worth visiting multiple times.

The first time we went to Mexico as American tourists, we saw how modest, grounded, and hard-working the Mexican people are. It's a similar experience with the Thai people--those same qualities plus the tranquility of their Buddhist faith.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Mar 3, 2018)

So TUGGERs think alike.  For fun, I'll list our planned itinerary.  We've visited China in the past, but this is our first time to Thailand (and Cambodia, and Singapore).

- LAX to Bangkok (via Hong Kong) on Cathay Pacific in Business class (using AA miles)
- 5 nights in Bangkok at the Marriott Sukhumvit (Soi 57) - I've held a room with Marriott points but will switch many of those nights to the e-certificates we'll get from our Chase Marriott credit cards
- Fly to Siem Reap on Bangkok Air, then 3 nights in Siem Reap - I've reserved a hotel there using Chase U.R. points
- Fly to Chiang Mai on Bangkok Air, then 5 nights in Chiang Mai at the Le Meridien (SPG points)
- Fly to Phuket on Bangkok Air, then 7 nights at Phuket Beach Club (and a chance to slow the pace down - it's been pretty hectic so far)
- Fly to Singapore on Silk Air (using AmEx Membership Rewards points transferred to Singapore Air)
- I was hoping for 5 nights in Singapore (at the Marriott Tang Plaza), but so far I can't get a return award flight (in Business class) on my desired date.  So I stretched to 6 nights in Singapore and got a Business class award on Japan Air (using AA miles).  I know that you can switch award flights with AA, but I may just keep what I've got.

I'm very much looking forward to this trip, but doing a lot of homework to prepare in advance.  Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## catharsis (Mar 3, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> So TUGGERs think alike.  For fun, I'll list our planned itinerary.  We've visited China in the past, but this is our first time to Thailand (and Cambodia, and Singapore).
> 
> - LAX to Bangkok (via Hong Kong) on Cathay Pacific in Business class (using AA miles)
> - 5 nights in Bangkok at the Marriott Sukhumvit (Soi 57) - I've held a room with Marriott points but will switch many of those nights to the e-certificates we'll get from our Chase Marriott credit cards
> ...


Phuket as a wind down after the madness is a great idea.

We "cheated" somewhat by doing Bangkok & Phuket on one trip, Siem real and Phuket on another and Singapore and Phuket on a third.  (We didn't visit Phuket on the trip that included Chiang Mai.)

We found that Phuket was ideal as a counterpoint to the planned dense activity of tours and history.  I also thought Singapore is a more relaxing place to visit than Bangkok or even Hong Kong because of the comparative lack of tourist absolute must-see's there ... Your mileage may of course vary 



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Apr 3, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> - 5 nights in Bangkok at the Marriott Sukhumvit (Soi 57)


Have you stayed at Marriott Sukhumvit yet? How is it? Location? Just got a week confirmed at Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club and would like to add two-three days in Bangkok. Thinking about booking this hotel. Thanks!


----------



## bazzap (Apr 3, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Have you stayed at Marriott Sukhumvit yet? How is it? Location? Just got a week confirmed at Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club and would like to add two-three days in Bangkok. Thinking about booking this hotel. Thanks!


We visited and dined there, whilst staying at the JW.
It is a little further out of the centre of Bangkok, but close to an MRT station so easy to get around.
The rooftop restaurant / bar has wonderful views.
It has an Executive Lounge, but I can’t comment on how good it is (the JW one is outstanding)
If it is a very good price, you probably can’t go too far wrong as a base in Bangkok for a few days.
If other Marriott hotel options are comparable prices and nearer the centre, it probably wouldn’t be my first choice but in Bangkok you will probably be out and about most of the time anyway.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 3, 2018)

bazzap said:


> We visited and dined there, whilst staying at the JW.
> It is a little further out of the centre of Bangkok, but close to an MRT station so easy to get around.
> The rooftop restaurant / bar has wonderful views.
> It has an Executive Lounge, but I can’t comment on how good it is (the JW one is outstanding)
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! I read on Flyertalk that this Marriott gives Gold members free buffet breakfast in the restaurant so that's pretty awesome. I am still deciding between this one and the newly opened Bangkok Marriott Hotel The Surawongse, both are cat. 5 hotels. The new one seems to have a worse location. Still waiting for reviews to show up on either TA or FT...


----------



## turkel (Apr 3, 2018)

If you are Gold I highly recommend upgrading to the Category 6 JW Marriott. We are Gold and had access to the concierge level which included free breakfast afternoon happy hour and free dinner. Saved us from eating out completely. The free beer was awesome too since at the pool we paid at least $7 US for a single beer. 

We spent 1 night at the Courtyard Marriott beds were hard, I think the floor was softer, the concierge level had a beautiful view but the free meal did not come close to the JW. We would not have eaten there 5 nights even though it was free. I know you didn't mention the Courtyard but my point is the amenities at the JW are much much better than a lower level Marriott.

Have a great trip.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 3, 2018)

My certificates are only for cat 5 and unfortunately they are not upgradable. From what I read, all the Marriott hotels in Bangkok are good. So guess if I pick the wrong one, we may still be OK.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Lisa.  I'm in the same quandary as you.

I chose the Marriott Sukhumvit (Soi 57) in part because it is category 5.  Between my wife and I, we'll have four category 5 free night certificates that we can apply.  The hotel does get good reviews.  I've read that Sukhumvit is a popular area for tourists to stay.

You should understand that location is an issue for many of the tourist hotels in Bangkok.  They are not within the older area of Bangkok that most tourists will want to visit.  (I have Fodor's Thailand, and this has a map that shows many of the major hotels.)  I've now started doing my homework in advance of this trip (we won't be there until late November), so I can give you some clues about what I am finding.  I suggest that you search online for a Bangkok train map.  Then also look for a riverboat map.  The Marriott Sukhumvit web page says:  "this luxury hotel is conveniently located near Thonglor and easily accessible from the BTS skytrain station which is a 2-minute walking distance from the hotel."  So I suspect that we get on the train at Thonglor.  Now that you are armed with your maps, let's try to figure this out.

Somewhere (I think on TripAdvisor) I found this question:  "I am staying in Sukhumvit area (near NANA station). I want to travel to Grand Palace."   Now, here are some quotes from the discussion that I copied directly from the thread (in no special order) that I am trying to organize into notes that I will be able to follow:

• To Grand Palace: it's 16 minutes on the BTS from Nana for example, plus, say, 10 minutes changing trains at Siam, so a total of 25 minutes to Saphan Taksin. Then, let's say, 20 minutes on the Chao Phraya Express boat to Tha Chang and another 5-10 minutes to walk to the GP. So, let's call it one hour.  The GP is supposedly open at 08:30 (I've never been there that early, but that's what it says on the TAT website). So if you got to the BTS at 07:30, that would give you a few good hours to see things
• take that BTS skytrain to the "Saphan Thaksin" stop. It's on the line that heads towards Wongwian Yai.  From there, head underneath to the "Sathorn - Central" express boat pier. Hop on a orange flag boat (13 baht) heading north - left to right.  The Grand Palace is at pier #9, Tha Chang.
• My question is how will I know when I reach Pier 9.  REPLY: There are signs/numbers at the various piers. No need to worry if you take the boat from Saphan Taksin to the Grand Palace pier since just about everybody else on the boat will get off there. It's easy because the boat is full of tourists and most get off at the same place so it won't be a problem, if you're not sure just ask another tourist on the boat.
• BTS + Chao Phraya Express Boat:  Take the BTS Skytrain from the station that is close to where you are to Saphan Taksin Station (You have to change from Sukhumvit Line to Silom Line at Siam Station). From there, you have to walk to Sathorn Pier where you can take Chao Phraya Express Boat to The Grand Palace. Get on the boat at Sathorn Pier and get off the boat at Tha Chang Pier. Then, take a short walk; you will see The Grand Palace.
• Take a SkyTrain to the boat terminal, located near the Saphan Taksin station at the southern end of the Silom Line. Ride the Silom line directly, or take the Sukhumvit line to Siam station and transfer there. Descend from the Sky Train platform and cross the street to enter the boat terminal.  Travel to the Grand Palace by Chao Phraya Express Boat. Purchase a ticket once you enter the boat terminal. Get a round-trip ticket in advance to save yourself hassle later. Board the Chao Phraya Express Boat at the boat terminal and take it until you reach Tha Chang.
•  Don't bother with the tourist boat. Take the regular ferry - I think it's the one with an orange flag.

So let's add this up.  It sounds like it may take as much as an hour-ish or so to get from the Marriott Sukhumvit to the Grand Palace.  The order will be: Sukhumvit train line to Siam station, then switch train lines to the Silom line.  Get off at Saphan Taksin.  Follow the directions to walk to the express boat stop and buy your round trip boat ticket.  Take the boat to stop #9, Tha Chang.  My wife and I have been traveling independently for quite a few years, and I'm a native New Yorker (so trains are usually no problem), but this will be a challenge.  I have no idea if there are any signs in English.

If I've got this right, this will allow a visit to the Grand Palace and also nearby Wat Pho temple.  Also, across the river, is Wat Arun, but I'm not sure if this would be too much to bite off on one day.

Now, let's look at the other hotel you mentioned, Bangkok Marriott Hotel The Surawongse.  The web page for this hotel says: "Bangkok Marriott Hotel The Surawongse is nestled in the heart of the Thai capital’s bustling Bangrak district, surrounded by cultural attractions, shopping malls, restaurants and bars. The Chao Praya River is also just a short stroll away."  There is a map on that same page.  I don't see a nearby train station, and it looks like you'd have to either walk over to the river (for the boat) or walk to Saphan Taksin station (for a train).

So I'm still puzzled about where it's best to stay in Bangkok.  It's late, and it was a long day at work, so maybe I'll get out my maps tomorrow and check the Surawongse.  I'd love to hear from some others who've stayed in Bangkok.

Ed


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

The two we know best, the JW and Renaissance seem to be excluded as they are Category 6.
The Courtyard is only Category 4, but also very conveniently located and although we have not stayed there for several years was then possibly the best Courtyard we have stayed in anywhere.
For Category 5, although we have not stayed there I have heard good reports of the new Marriott Marquis which is closer to the city than the Marriott Sukhumvit and also has good access to the MRT.
So personally I would probably choose that one with these restrictions.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

Rather spookily, I have only just this minute received a promotional email for the Marriott Marquis.
It looks really good, we will definitely give it a try on our next stopover in Bangkok.
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-photos/bkkqp-bangkok-marriott-marquis-queen’s-park/


----------



## turkel (Apr 4, 2018)

If I've got this right, this will allow a visit to the Grand Palace and also nearby Wat Pho temple. Also, across the river, is Wat Arun, but I'm not sure if this would be too much to bite off on one day.

You certainly can do all three in 1 day, we did. Although due to the overwhelming crowds we did not actually go inside the grand palace. It was some kind of school excursion day for the locals and there was way too many people there the day we went. We got in line or the crush as I call it and got out soon after. It was way to compact and crowded in the heat for us. We returned to the JW and took a dip in the pool.

The BTS and the river boats are an awesome way to get around Bangkok.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

We too have done all three in one day.
It is a little hectic, but certainly possible.
Just be aware of the Grand Palace closed scam, which is fairly common.
The following is useful to read, although these things happen in many cities and if aware they really should not be a problem for visitors.
http://www.bangkokscams.com/top-10-scams-in-bangkok/


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you! I also looked into Marquis but they do not include breakfast for Gold members. May just forget about the breakfast and stay in a better location.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Thank you! I also looked into Marquis but they do not include breakfast for Gold members. May just forget about the breakfast and stay in a better location.


I didn’t know that.
Flyertalk normally shows when benefits are for Platinum members only, but it jut says
“Bangkok / Marriott Marquis Queen's Park / M Lounge; Open Daily; Breakfast in lounge (no restaurant option); Lounge benefits for two registered guests. Extras per person -- breakfast 450 THB; High Tea 250 THB; Evening cocktails 500 THB; Children under 8 allowed in lounge 9am-5pm; Outside of those hours M Club level guests w/ children can have breakfast @ Goji Kitchen & Bar & evening happy hour at Siam Tea Room; 1/18 update”


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh sorry I meant breakfast in the restaurant that Soi 57 provides (but not Marquis) for Gold members. All Bangkok Marriott hotels provide free breakfast in the lounge for Gold and above.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Oh I meant no breakfast in the restaurant at the Marquis but Soi 57 does. All Bangkok Marriott hotels provide free breakfast in the lounge for Gold and above.


OK, I understand now. Thanks.
It has to be down to personal choice.
I know I would go for the Marquis.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 4, 2018)

I considered the Marquis as well, and I agree that it does look nice.  Maybe I'm too much into looking at maps, but once again, check the little map on the Marquis page of the Marriott website.  It appears to me that the walk from the Marquis to the Skytrain would be longer than the relatively short walk from the Marriott Sukhumvit to the train, particularly if it were not possible to cut through the park that's near the Marquis.  Yes, it does look like you'd save one station (getting onto the train at Phrom Phong from the Marquis versus the Thong Lo station from the Sukhumvit), but I'm still thinking that the shorter walk trumps the longer walk.

My DW has lower back problems.  At the end of the day (I just hate that expression), after a long day of sightseeing, I suspect that a longer walk from the train back to the Marquis, especially if the weather is warm or humid, would be a problem for her.  I work hard setting up these major international trips, and it's important to me that she enjoy herself.  

Thanks for that link to common scams in Thailand.  I saved that to my travel file for this trip.

Thanks also for those comments about trying to visit the Grand Palace, Wat Pho, and Wat Arun all in the same day.  With her back issues, I doubt that I'll want to plan all 3 sites in one day.  Back pain is misery, and it's better for us to go a little slower than risk overdoing it.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> I considered the Marquis as well, and I agree that it does look nice.  Maybe I'm too much into looking at maps, but once again, check the little map on the Marquis page of the Marriott website.  It appears to me that the walk from the Marquis to the Skytrain would be longer than the relatively short walk from the Marriott Sukhumvit to the train, particularly if it were not possible to cut through the park that's near the Marquis.  Yes, it does look like you'd save one station (getting onto the train at Phrom Phong from the Marquis versus the Thong Lo station from the Sukhumvit), but I'm still thinking that the shorter walk trumps the longer walk.
> 
> My DW has lower back problems.  At the end of the day (I just hate that expression), after a long day of sightseeing, I suspect that a longer walk from the train back to the Marquis, especially if the weather is warm or humid, would be a problem for her.  I work hard setting up these major international trips, and it's important to me that she enjoy herself.
> 
> ...


Wat Arun, in many ways, is actually best viewed from across the Chao Phraya river.
Also as it is a factor for you, the steps for climbing Wat Arun can be seriously challenging.
So if you thought of dropping one, I would suggest perhaps that one.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2018)

I really appreciate the Bangkok hotel discussion here. After further research, We have decided to stay three days at the Courtyard for this trip instead. Better location, free Tuk Tuk service to BTS station, and good breakfast option (MoMo Cafe included for Gold elite). Best of all, it is so cheap that I've decided to just pay cash instead of using the cat 1-5 certificates. We are going in mid May, after a three-day trip to Tokyo and a week stay in Phuket. Any tips for things to do in Bangkok (Thanks for the suggestions for visiting Grand Palace, Wat Pho temple and Wat Arun!) and Phuket will be greatly appreciated! We love to snorkel but I understand this time of the year snorkeling around Marriott Phuket is not good. Any idea where we should go instead? We will rent a car in Phuket.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I really appreciate the Bangkok hotel discussion here. After further research, We have decided to stay three days at the Courtyard for this trip instead. Better location, free Tuk Tuk service to BTS station, and good breakfast option (MoMo Cafe included for Gold elite). Best of all, it is so cheap that I've decided to just pay cash instead of using the cat 1-5 certificates. We are going in mid May, after a three-day trip to Tokyo and a week stay in Phuket. Any tips for things to do in Bangkok (Thanks for the suggestions for visiting Grand Palace, Wat Pho temple and Wat Arun!) and Phuket will be greatly appreciated! We love to snorkel but I understand this time of the year snorkeling around Marriott Phuket is not good. Any idea where we should go instead? We will rent a car in Phuket.


Check out these top bloggers for what to do whilst in Bangkok and Phuket
http://www.richardbarrow.com/
http://www.jamiesphuket.com/
You are right, from May onwards in Phuket the seas can become very rough and dangerous for snorkelling.
Driving in Phuket, well Thailand generally, can be an “experience”! If you are bravehearted, go for it.
If not, organised trips or taxis to get around might be more relaxing.


----------



## turkel (Apr 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I really appreciate the Bangkok hotel discussion here. After further research, We have decided to stay three days at the Courtyard for this trip instead. Better location, free Tuk Tuk service to BTS station, and good breakfast option (MoMo Cafe included for Gold elite). Best of all, it is so cheap that I've decided to just pay cash instead of using the cat 1-5 certificates. We are going in mid May, after a three-day trip to Tokyo and a week stay in Phuket. Any tips for things to do in Bangkok (Thanks for the suggestions for visiting Grand Palace, Wat Pho temple and Wat Arun!) and Phuket will be greatly appreciated! We love to snorkel but I understand this time of the year snorkeling around Marriott Phuket is not good. Any idea where we should go instead? We will rent a car in Phuket.



Do you like hard beds?
We stayed at the Courtyard 1 night after 5 nights at the JW and 2 weeks at the Marriott Phuket Beach Club. We stayed there because is was cheap and our last night before leaving. It's a nice Courtyard BUT you will be getting what you paid for.

Will you have a working cell phone? They do offer a tuk-tuk to the BTS but how will you get from the BTS back to the Marriott?
The lounge was nothing like the JW concierge level. The food quality and diversity was far far below what we experienced at the JW. My very cost conscious husband agreed the JW was worth the extra cost.

I hope you have a wonderful time but if you could swing the JW versus the Courtyard I would highly recommend it. I can not comment on the breakfast as we left at 3 am to catch our flight.

As a couple that rented a car and drove all over Phuket and hauled our snorkel gear all the way to Thailand all I can say is don't bother. To snorkel you will need to go on an excursion far away from Phuket. The weather didn't permit this when we went late November to December. You will need to be a decent swimmer to swim at the Marriott in Phuket. I enjoyed the water there my husband wouldn't go in. He likes calm water where he can see his toes.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

turkel said:


> Do you like hard beds?
> We stayed at the Courtyard 1 night after 5 nights at the JW and 2 weeks at the Marriott Phuket Beach Club. We stayed there because is was cheap and our last night before leaving. It's a nice Courtyard BUT you will be getting what you paid for.
> 
> Will you have a working cell phone? They do offer a tuk-tuk to the BTS but how will you get from the BTS back to the Marriott?
> ...


I am a little surprised you were not able to snorkel in November and December, as the sea is normally much calmer by then.
I agree totally that the better snorkelling needs a long excursion. The best for me was on a trip to the Similan islands, but I have also snorkelled in Phang Nga bay, Krabi and Phi Phi - all in November.


----------



## turkel (Apr 4, 2018)

Correct me if I am wrong but all the places you listed require an excursion away from Phuket, right?

The visibility on Phuket just wasn't what we expected. If you watch YouTube on Phuket you see crystal clear waters. What we found when we arrived is those videos are not on Phuket they are PhiPhi, Similan, and places that require a boat trip. We really wanted to go to Similan but it's a 4 hour boat ride away and the weather was really iffy when we planned on going so we didn't. 

It was our honeymoon. We had a great time but the weather wasn't what we expected for the time of year we went. The rain was spectacular the lightning awesome but it was difficult for us to pull the trigger on an expensive excursion far away with the weather hit or miss.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

turkel said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but all the places you listed require an excursion away from Phuket, right?
> 
> The visibility on Phuket just wasn't what we expected. If you watch YouTube on Phuket you see crystal clear waters. What we found when we arrived is those videos are not on Phuket they are PhiPhi, Similan, and places that require a boat trip. We really wanted to go to Similan but it's a 4 hour boat ride away and the weather was really iffy when we planned on going so we didn't.
> 
> It was our honeymoon. We had a great time but the weather wasn't what we expected for the time of year we went. The rain was spectacular the lightning awesome but it was difficult for us to pull the trigger on an expensive excursion far away with the weather hit or miss.


Yes, that is right these locations are all an excursion from Phuket, albeit that is part of the enjoyment.
As you say, Similan islands is a long speedboat trip - over 2 hours each way.
It is a beautiful place to visit with great snorkelling and we will go again, but next time we will go by road to Khao Lak and take the much shorter boat trip across from there.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't necessarily like hard bed but I can sleep on one for a few nights 
Breakfast is supposed to be really good in MoMo Cafe and we will see... Bangkok has so many good restaurants and cheap eats. Breakfast is the only meal we plan to eat in the hotel.
We will have a working cellphone (Thank you T-Mobile) but we don't mind a 5-10 minute walk if we have to, so no Tuk Tuk on the way back is OK.
Regarding excursions, we don't mind driving a bit and taking a boat. That's why we plan to rent a car. Hubby has driven in Australia, NZ, Cayman, Spain, USVI, Argentina and Chile among other places. He seems to do just fine 
I will report back!


----------



## bazzap (Apr 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I don't necessarily like hard bed but I can sleep on one for a few nights
> Breakfast is supposed to be really good in MoMo Cafe and we will see... Bangkok has so many good restaurants and cheap eats. Breakfast is the only meal we plan to eat in the hotel.
> We will have a working cellphone (Thank you T-Mobile) but we don't mind a 5-10 minute walk if we have to, so no Tuk Tuk on the way back is OK.
> Regarding excursions, we don't mind driving a bit and taking a boat. That's why we plan to rent a car. Hubby has driven in Australia, NZ, Cayman, Spain, USVI, Argentina and Chile among other places. He seems to do just fine
> I will report back!


For boat trips, we use Simba.
They are towards the more expensive end of the operators, but top quality and take fewer passengers than most for a much better experience.
http://www.simbaseatrips.com/


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 4, 2018)

*PHUKET*: For day trips with Simba, did you arrange that in advance or set it up once you were already in Phuket?  If you arranged them during your stay, did you do that on your own or did the resort assist you?  A Phang Nga Bay tour is already on my to-do list.

I'd love to hear what others enjoyed doing in Phuket.

*BANGKOK*: Here's some ideas.  I'm still working on this, and we certainly won't do everything on this list. These ideas come from reading a number of tour group itineraries, a few travel books, and TripAdvisor.  I still need to discuss this with my wife and see what interests her the most.  We like to go at a pace that we enjoy, but not overdo it. 

1. Grand Palace and Temple of the Emerald Buddha + Wat Pho

2. Wat Arun, also on that side of the river is the Royal Barge museum (houses the elaborate barges that are used for royal and governmental functions)

3. Day trip to Ayutthaya.  If I can find a good tour (still looking), I think it would be fun to go there by bus and return by river.  The following is plagiarized from a tour group itinerary:  _This was the second Siamese capital after Sukhothai for over 400 years, once glorified as one of the largest cities in Southeast Asia. Ayutthaya Historical Park, designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site, lies in the center of the city. Here, you can see the ruins of the former capital and its remaining palaces, monasteries, and towers; one can envision the grandeur and splendor that was once the Kingdom of Ayutthaya. Visit Bang Pa-In Palace, a collection of beautiful buildings in various architectural styles, surrounded by a lake. Originally built by King Prasat Tong in 1632, Bang Pa-In served as the Royal Summer Palace for the Thai Kings. Continue to the Chai Wattanaram Temple, built by King Prasat Tong to honor his mother, conceived as a replica of the Angkor Temple
_
4. Canal boat ride - here's more plagiarizing:  _Once known as the "Venice of the East", Bangkok was built on a network of canals, or ‘khlongs’, that originally served as the city's main trade and transport routes. Today, this labyrinthine network of khlongs offers an incredible insight into the city, with a mix of traditional teak houses and modern mansions showing how Bangkok's waterside communities have evolved through the years._  From what I've read, this can mean either 
(a) rent a long-tail boat and tour the Floating Market off of Bangkok's numerous canals. The market is open daily in the mornings and interesting wats and daily life can be seen off the banks of the canals, or (b) take a tour.  We might enjoy 
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...-Small_Teak_Boat_Canal_Adventure-Bangkok.html
http://thaicanaltours.com/small-teak-boat-canal-adventure/

5. Chinatown

6. dinner cruise on the Chao Phraya River

7. Jim Thompson's house

8. Vimanmek Palace (in Dusit Park)

9. Lumphini Park

I've scheduled 5 nights for Bangkok, so I'm guessing that maybe we'll get about half of this in, maybe less.  Nothing is locked in right now, so I'm glad to listen if others want to chime in.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 4, 2018)

Your plan looks great! You have five nights in Bangkok so a bit more traveling time to reach the tourist spots should not be a problem. We only have three days so being close to major attractions is more important to us than having a better hotel. i think we will be happy with Courtyard


----------



## lily28 (Apr 4, 2018)

What about the Marriott empire timeshare? Is it in city center, near major sights? We will be staying a week there in July after a week in Phuket


----------



## turkel (Apr 4, 2018)

8. Vimanmek Palace (in Dusit Park)

This was closed when we went. We walked around the outside though and took lots of pictures. It is just down the road from a temple made of Marble, sorry can't remember the name. There are lots and lots of interesting and intricate Temples to see.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 5, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> *PHUKET*: For day trips with Simba, did you arrange that in advance or set it up once you were already in Phuket?  If you arranged them during your stay, did you do that on your own or did the resort assist you?  A Phang Nga Bay tour is already on my to-do list.
> 
> I'd love to hear what others enjoyed doing in Phuket.
> 
> ...


Even though we are long stayers in Phuket, I do tend to book in advance of our arrival.
The first time we visited one year in November and they were recommended to us, Simba were booked up for the following 4 weeks - thankfully we were there longer!
It depends on time of year and they do have a couple more new speedboats now, it may be less of a problem but they were still very busy last year when we went out with them again so there is a risk leaving ituntil you arrive.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks, Barry.  I'm not fond of booking things way in advance because you don't know if something will come up that alters the trip and it's a wild guess about the weather.  But I'll have to take care of this.

Another thing that we'll probably visit during our trip will be the Elephant Nature Park near Chiang Mai.  I've looked at their website and it looks like this also books up in advance, so I'll have to take care of that as well.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 6, 2018)

GetawaysRus said:


> Thanks, Barry.  I'm not fond of booking things way in advance because you don't know if something will come up that alters the trip and it's a wild guess about the weather.  But I'll have to take care of this.
> 
> Another thing that we'll probably visit during our trip will be the Elephant Nature Park near Chiang Mai.  I've looked at their website and it looks like this also books up in advance, so I'll have to take care of that as well.


As an alternative, there are now finally a couple of elephant parks in Phuket itself which genuinely care for rather than exploit elephants and where you can see them in natural surroundings.
https://www.phuketelephantsanctuary.org/
https://phuketelephantpark.org/


----------

